# Advertising on plow?



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Noticed one really successful landscape and snow removal company has all there plows lettered. Including giant plows on front end loaders just sitting in parking lots. Anyways i got many calls from my yard signs this year mowing lawns. So i picked up a plow for personal driveway. I would probably only be at local gas station with plow on a dozen times. But whatever. I was gonna go to the local vinyl/sign business and have them sticker it up. (Just for name recognition). Any tips? Like maybe paints better? Huge thanks, great site. Did not notice an advertising section.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

If the plow is for personal drive why letter it up?

If you’re opening a snow removal business or adding it to your existing services then we have a different situation
.

Vinyl lettering might last longer if you coat the area with clear coat after its lettered .
Same as if you have it done with paint ,
Paint does last longer.


----------



## BossPlowLady (Jan 31, 2019)

Always a great idea to advertise on any large equipment you have. It’s the cheapest marketing you can find. I do not know what kind of lettering to use. I’ll follow your post.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Are your trucks lettered..?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mr.Markus said:


> Are your trucks lettered..?


Mine are!
It'a on the license plate, which is blocked by the spreader


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Mine are!
> It'a on the license plate, which is blocked by the spreader


My plow blocks the front plate .


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Hydromaster said:


> If the plow is for personal drive why letter it up?
> 
> If you're opening a snow removal business or adding it to your existing services then we have a different situation
> .
> ...


No no don't clear coat over vinyl. Know this from experience


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

My truck is not lettered. I am gonna try to only plow my driveway. Though i have gotton asked about plowing 1/2 dozen times. It's got me thinking . My landscape trailer has professional advertising on it. Uniforms with lettering. Talked with the graphics place today. Unaware to me he actually has a plowing business too. Lol. I could tell he was trying to deter me from doing it. Anyways i told him i was not trying to take over the plowing industry. Gonna meet back with some measurements. I was thinking 5ft by 16 inches. Off center. I would show my logo but i might have a few gang stalkers.lol. any advice would be great. Let it snow. Thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jasburrito said:


> My truck is not lettered. I am gonna try to only plow my driveway. Though i have gotton asked about plowing 1/2 dozen times. It's got me thinking . My landscape trailer has professional advertising on it. Uniforms with lettering. Talked with the graphics place today. Unaware to me he actually has a plowing business too. Lol. I could tell he was trying to deter me from doing it. Anyways i told him i was not trying to take over the plowing industry. Gonna meet back with some measurements. I was thinking 5ft by 16 inches. Off center. I would show my logo but i might have a few gang stalkers.lol. any advice would be great. Let it snow. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 196598
> 
> ...


Wanna get noticed? Paint all your equipment a color that stands out. We all know red is the greatest color ever...
However, there's a company here that has everything pink (for breast cancer awareness) 
Pink plows, pink pushers, pink salt, pink eyes, you get the point..


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I am excited. It's gonna be 5'-16" for around 150 installed. I will take pictures of the lettered up plow and use them for advertising my lawn company for now. ((Pink)) I feel like organizations and companies that do that kinda thing are praying on people. I kinda lose respect for companys when they do cheezy stuff. Sell outs. Just my opinion. I do not wanna wrinkle any feathers. Its fine if ya want take part in that though.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You could dress up your dog with your logo and number .

@crew may have some fashion ideas...


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Hey. Reminder. I just come to this website for fun, to share and help others. Sorry my ideas are not always conforming. Thanks again for the great site.


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

jasburrito said:


> Hey. Reminder. I just come to this website for fun, to share and help others. Sorry my ideas are not always conforming. Thanks again for the great site.


ok, we get it...so, if you're not here to further yourself, the community or the industry then please move along. no need to start threads to troll, just for fun to start trouble

thanks


----------

